# Moderator:



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

I think maybe you should delete this group as it has not existed for quite a few years. Thanks-Penny


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Might be a good idea, though we'll have to find an appropriate forum for all the posts to be moved into.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

how about a 'sticky' that explains this group is no more?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I could do that, but we should see if we can remove the group first, it would help clean up the forum.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

yes, that was my first request.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Zapins,

Rather than lose all of the information in the post, and possibly reduce members 'post count', why not do the 'sticky' stating that the forum is closed and just close the forum to new posts?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Zapins said:


> Might be a good idea, though *we'll have to find an appropriate forum for all the posts to be moved into.*


We won't lose the posts or post counts, the threads will just be moved out of this forum if we decide to close it.


----------

